# Carry Pen Poll #1



## MorganGrafixx (May 20, 2011)

So after lots of great suggestions, I have enough choices to put together a series of polls for my next daily carry pen. See the original thread here.

As we all know, certain pen styles lend themselves better to specific platings, and specific platings lend themselves better to certain blanks and finishes. The best way (that I can think of) to do a poll with so many options is to choose one aspect (i.e. style, plating, blank, etc...) at a time that will lead to the next option and so on. First up is going to be the pen style. Here we go!


----------



## sbwertz (May 20, 2011)

I have small hands and my daily carry pen is a slimline polled mulberry with turquoise infill in a black chrome kit. It fits my hand and the little pocket in my purse.  I've sold a lot of mulberry/turquoise off that pen, too!


----------



## sbell111 (May 20, 2011)

My daily carry is a bocote comfort that my wife made me years ago.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 20, 2011)

I look at my stock and chose one based on my mood for the day. Usually a slimline or Sierra, but usually ballpoint of some sort.


----------



## Whaler (May 20, 2011)

I carry a Black Ti Sedona done in Egyptian Soapstone.


----------



## TerryDowning (May 20, 2011)

I usually end up using experiments and duds.

This is my latest experiment. My first kitless (Mostly) The blanks were left over remnants from the graduation pens that I just did. The top one was part of a cent that I drilled wrong and the top portion was too too far off center to use for production. The bottom one is a blowout that I repaired. 7MM Twist from another reject that never made it to production. The finial, tip and center band are custom turned out of Urethane which I get from work.  I'm experimenting with the urethane parts for durability. The lengths of the blank are the same as a slimline, but the diameter is much larger .44 or so at the finial and tip.




This is a finial about to be parted from the stock, the finial will be turned to size later. Notice that the urethane really takes a glossy shine.


----------



## Mack C. (May 20, 2011)

My carry pen is named the Perfect Fit where I purchased it from. I don't know it by another name, but it certainly could be. It is turned from BOW and it has a PR Easy Flow 9000 BP cartridge than I use to demonstrate, at least for now!

Does anyone recognize it by any other name? I haven't voted as yet, but this style of pen would be my vote if it has another name!


----------



## asyler (May 20, 2011)

anything that didn't 'make the cut' finish or assembly wise or a purpleheart polaris  style


----------



## nativewooder (May 20, 2011)

I always carry at least two different pens, my old cigar and a smaller modified slimline for the ladies to use and "borrow"!  When they return it, I give them a freebie.


----------



## jlord (May 20, 2011)

For everyday use I carry a couple different ones. #1 Wallstreet II Elegant Beauty w/snakewood blank & plated in blk ti/platinum. #2 Sierra with turner's laser cut inlay from Kallenshaan plated w/blk ti & platinum. 

For the times I dress a little better I carry a Hybrid Cigar with an Amboynia burl blank. plated with blk ti & platinum. I changed the nib & clip from the bkl ti to rhodium to give it a little more shine. All have a CA finish.

Just bought a Majestic Junior rhodium/blk ti to make another dress up pen. I might use a Tru-stone blank or Honduran Rosewood Burl.

Because I make my own pens I can afford to carry the better plating's around. They have all increased sales so they have paid for themselves.


----------



## Finatic (May 20, 2011)

I alternate the Sierra click, Le Roi GM and a 30 cal cartridge pen. Depends where I'm going and what group I will be hanging with.:biggrin:


----------



## fernhills (May 20, 2011)

Always a slim, most times modified.. Carl


----------



## brookswife803 (May 20, 2011)

My pen of choice is a sceptre fountain pen. I use it everyday though not a carry in the back pocket pen.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (May 20, 2011)

I usually carry whichever pen I grab in the morning.  I go to work early so I get dressed by flashlight, not to wake up to better half.  Mostly its the Nouveau Sceptre with the M3 black and gold blank.


----------



## wolftat (May 20, 2011)

Bic


----------



## RichB (May 20, 2011)

Usually a Slimline.


----------



## vallealbert (May 20, 2011)

Mine is a cigar...lignum vitae crotch.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 20, 2011)

Kits ? whats a kit ? I switch between several of my OWN creations depending on my mood but my Spalted white acrylic and my Night storm Black pearl acrylic moded cigar are my favorites .


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Bic


 HOW DARE YOU!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (May 20, 2011)

I wanted a rollerball for daily carry - and most affordable, so went with an American flattop...in cocobolo.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 20, 2011)

Voted cigar.  I think it's the best all-around pen when sporting an Easy Flow 9000 refill.  It fits my hand great, writes great and shows off a lot of material.  No caps to lose, no rolling off the desk, no clicker to feel cheap.  I like the bands and hardware the better ones come with.

My every day desk pen is one of my first ever.  It's a platinum and black cigar with blackline buckeye burl.  The ink is blue.  The fit is just off, the finish shines, but has a wrinkle, and there is a fair bit of chipping along the edges.  Far from perfect, but I love it and wouldn't think of parting with it for less than six bucks.


----------



## titan2 (May 20, 2011)

My daily carry is a double .308 cartridge pen that I made.  Takes a lick'n and keeps working.......


Barney


----------



## Mark (May 20, 2011)

Currently carry an Electra wrapped in wood. I have several reserve styles. Just depends on what I'm wearing that day. I used to carry a Zen, but found the cap coming loose in my pocket a lot.


----------



## Pens By Scott (May 20, 2011)

My daily driver is an Olivewood Executive with a fine point black refill.


----------



## bitshird (May 20, 2011)

I carry two or three pens, all the time, but one that is always in my pocket is my Jr. Retro  Roller Ball thats in a deep forest green PR. And also one of about 7 fountain pens mostly Jr Gents or Jr. Statesman's Plus my red cactus long click I got fro Lupe.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 20, 2011)

voted


----------



## papaturner (May 20, 2011)

Jr. Statesman wrapped in the flag.


----------



## avbill (May 20, 2011)

The one that's in my possession is the the pen that matches what I wear.  Blue shirt blue pen.

Purple shirt purple pen  and etc....


----------



## blade.white (May 21, 2011)

*Elegant American*

I carry an Elegant American sold by Arizonia Silhouette. Chrome with thuya burl. No finish on the wood, plenty of natural oils and I like the smell. But the pen kit is a nice size.


----------



## Dan_F (May 21, 2011)

I carry either a Ligero or El grande fountain pen, or a kitless fountain pen, depending on what ink color strikes my fancy for the day. Lately I have been grudgingly carrying an El Grande roller ball to work for use on  carbonless forms at work. I don't like either heavy or skinny pens, and though I have small hands, I much prefer a fairly robust section to grip. 

Dan


----------



## navycop (May 21, 2011)

I just carry a basic slimline or cartridge pen.


----------



## moke (May 21, 2011)

I work at night as a cop...I made myself two matching long clicks.  I like two things about them, they make a noisy click when you deploy the ball point...this is for effect!!!  It drives the receipient of the ticket nuts!! Second, they are just the right size for the pocket opening in uniform.  I do not like the platings....they are poor! 

During the day at my business, I carry a segmented CA'ed Jr Gent 2...it was a dud that the segments are not quite straight.  It is very beat up, but feels and writes great.  I was glad to see others carry pens that were techiniques or experiments gone wrong.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 21, 2011)

moke said:


> I work at night as a cop...I made myself two matching long clicks.  I like two things about them, they make a noisy click when you deploy the ball point...this is for effect!!!  It drives the receipient of the ticket nuts!! Second, they are just the right size for the pocket opening in uniform.  I do not like the platings....they are poor!
> 
> During the day at my business, I carry a segmented CA'ed Jr Gent 2...it was a dud that the segments are not quite straight.  It is very beat up, but feels and writes great.  I was glad to see others carry pens that were techiniques or experiments gone wrong.


Not sure where you get yours from but Aaron at Lau Lau ( http://laulauwood.com/ ) offers them in high end platings.  Don't know what else you would want.

Landon


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 21, 2011)

mine is a 30-06 brass with deer antler


----------



## ctubbs (May 22, 2011)

Mine is a Triton FP wearing a freeby from Ed.  It carries most of my writing unless a ball point is required for carbons then my first slimline comes out for duty.  I really like the way the ink flows from the Triton.  SMOOOOOOOTH!
Charles


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 22, 2011)

InvisibleMan said:


> Voted cigar.  I think it's the best all-around pen when sporting an Easy Flow 9000 refill.  It fits my hand great, writes great and shows off a lot of material.  No caps to lose, no rolling off the desk, no clicker to feel cheap.  I like the bands and hardware the better ones come with.



This echoes my thoughts very closely.

I carry a modified cigar that got a little too modified when I used the wrong tube for the upper barrel.
....Except for the days when I carry a Perfect Fit with a unique flame chechen blank I made in 2007.
....Except for the days when I carry a Berea round-top streamlined FP.
....Except for the days i carry something else...


----------



## wicook (May 22, 2011)

*Cambridge*

I am carrying a Cambridge built on Caragana I got from Les Elm in Red Deer, AB. I makes a beautiful pen.


----------



## spnemo (May 23, 2011)

I cary a rhodium gatsby.


----------



## Florida Marine (May 23, 2011)

I turned a slim line with AK-47 stock for the wood today...  

That will be my carry pen.  I like a twist pen in cammies, don't lose the cap and you don't get ink on your blouse where you stash your pen (left top below the collar for me).

I have a slim line with Gator Alley for my carry pencil.


----------



## geovtx (May 31, 2011)

Euro in rosewood with gold plating is my everyday pen for the last 3 years


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2011)

*Gatsby Style*

While these look like sierra's there is an important difference they are finel twist operated rather than barrel twist.


----------



## Bree (May 31, 2011)

My daily carry pen is an ordinary BIC or similar.  I keep some samples of MY pens in plastic tubes in my purse in case I want to give one away or trade for bowl blank wood!


----------



## MarkHix (May 31, 2011)

I carry a white/black Trustone Jr. Statesman every day.


----------



## ren-lathe (May 31, 2011)

I have about 60 sample pens of various kits and materials so if some one wants to see something I can show it.  I grab whatever catches my fancy when I leave for the day, although I do tend to lean to  a cigar & a Baron or Statesman roller ball.


----------



## Penultimate (May 31, 2011)

*carry pens and pencils*

My main daily writer is an walnut El Grande with custom ebony and cherry finial. I like the curved plastic finger grip area. I squeeze my writing instruments pretty hard so it doesn't hurt like the metal Sierra's. Also, the plastic doesn't show dirt when I'm in the factory with dirty oily hands. However, my red pen is a redwood burl sierra, my pencil is a sierra and my back up is a Wall Street 1.


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have carried an Olympian II for the last year dressed in emerald green PR. With a Pilot V5 RT X Fine rolling ball refill.


----------



## 76winger (Jun 15, 2011)

I've carried an Apollo for about a year and like it very well. More recently I've been carrying around my stars & strips executive that I messed up last month and didn't get the stars in deep enough. it's a very comfortable pen to hold and little lighter to carry than the Apollo. I liked the rollerball cartridge in though, so when the standard cartridge runs out on the Exec, it'll probably get switched to a gel or private reserve replacement cartridge.


----------



## mick (Jun 15, 2011)

My daily carry is one of two different Jr Statesman. One a Fountain pen dressed in Chittam Burl the other a roller ball from Snakewood. I also rotate a Ultra Cambridge from Crotch Walnut into the mix.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 15, 2011)

99% of the time, I carry one like the photo below. I made about 12 so far and used number 4 for a year, (LOML has number 3) gave it away, then made another for myself, then more. I hope to get back to making them again soon.







Click here for a larger view:
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=6219


----------



## monark88 (Jun 16, 2011)

#1 is a Nouveau Sceptre Amboyna Burl in a cheap pouch in my pocket and a free giveaway Euro type pen in my shirt pocket. 

The Euro is the best. The mechanism is nothing like I've seen in any kit.

Russ


----------

